# Video games and libertarianism go hand in hand, poll finds



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2014)

I feel video-game related news bits/articles should be posted here, especially when Nardo and co cleaned the section, now people can actually view these kinda stuff..





> A new poll from the libertarian Magazine, Reason, suggests that gamers are more inclined to have libertarian political views in favor of smaller government and less regulations on what consumers can and can’t buy.
> 
> Reason’s latest issue focuses on how “gaming is making America freer—and more fun.” The data was also collected by its Reason-Rupe poll, so you should take it with a grain of salt, but it does offer some interesting numbers.
> 
> ...



EDIT: forgot to add the source 



Or.. It could just be that we frankly don't give a darn... 

Thoughts?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 10, 2014)

Because If I like shooting demons in the dick because I'm a Doom fan probably means that I'm more prone to alternative energy sources. 

I have a Greenpeace Rainbow Warrior volunteer girlfriend and she constantly tries to flood me with green sensibility bullshit and WHILE I'm aware that pretty much everything about the meat/energy/health industry is absolute shit, I don't don't give 2 fucks about trying to "fix" the Earth. Let other people play Captain Planet, I'll just play games.


----------



## random user (May 10, 2014)

> If there's any one trend to take away from a poll looking at gamers it's that gamers don't like to be told what to do with their lives


Because non gamers like it so much.

This is about as vague and general as scientology tests.


----------



## Naruto (May 10, 2014)

Me and 99% of the people I call friends, many of which are gamers, are all liberals.

I'm not anti-government, and I think taxation can stand to be on the higher end of the spectrum provided it's invested in education, medical subsidizing and social infrastructures in general.

So I would probably be classified as a democrat (or a socialist by certain fearmongering folk )
Adding a poll to this thread.



Deathbringerpt said:


> green sensibility bullshit



Bullshit?


----------



## Lord Yu (May 10, 2014)

Libertarianism is just as retarded as Communism.


----------



## brolmes (May 10, 2014)

what's a liberal

all i know is they want gun control laws

lol how is that liberal


----------



## Nep Nep (May 10, 2014)

I'm politically ignorant.


----------



## Monna (May 10, 2014)

So a libertarian is someone whose diet must consist only of liberals? That can't be healthy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 10, 2014)

i don't care about politics.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 11, 2014)

Eh, if its referencing a libertarian magazine, I wouldn't really put too much stock into it.

It would be the same if it referenced a study from Monthly Review that stated socialists and  gamers go hand in hand.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 11, 2014)

this is probably the stupidest 'study' i've ever heard. let's keep the bullshit out of the section where we shoot the breeze about our favorite hobby mmkay?


----------

